# should time wasted be tax deductible?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

From what I understand when we sit around without a customer, that's time wasted and does not count towards being tax deductible unless we're driving to the customer and while we're driving with the customer. These rideshare companies should consider our time to be valuable and make it tax deductible as long as our apps are on! They only count the time that we're actually driving heading to the customer and while we have the customer in our car! There was a time after rush hour where I napped for 3 hours without getting a customer and my app was on! Hopefully, one day they will consider our time to become tax deductible for as long as our app is turned on, it counts, not just when we have the customer in our car and or while we're heading to the customer! There should be some sort of class action lawsuit here! As long as our app is turned on, it should be considered that we're "at work", not just "while" we're headed to pick up the customer and "while" the customer is in the car!


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Yes.. The _rideshare companies _should make it tax deductible...and if they don't, they should be sued..
Do you even know what you're saying?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I think you need to voice your concern to Uncle Sam. Rideshare companies don't decide what's tax deductible.



Urbanappalachian said:


> These rideshare companies should consider our time to be valuable and make it tax deductible as long as our apps are on!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> From what I understand when we sit around without a customer, that's time wasted and does not count towards being tax deductible


You're an Uber driver, your time is worthless.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Urbanappalachian said:


> From what I understand when we sit around without a customer, that's time wasted and does not count towards being tax deductible unless we're driving to the customer and while we're driving with the customer. These rideshare companies should consider our time to be valuable and make it tax deductible as long as our apps are on! They only count the time that we're actually driving heading to the customer and while we have the customer in our car! There was a time after rush hour where I napped for 3 hours without getting a customer and my app was on! Hopefully, one day they will consider our time to become tax deductible for as long as our app is turned on, it counts, not just when we have the customer in our car and or while we're heading to the customer! There should be some sort of class action lawsuit here! As long as our app is turned on, it should be considered that we're "at work", not just "while" we're headed to pick up the customer and "while" the customer is in the car!


your "time" is never deductible but any expenses you pay while your not doing anything is always deductible.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> From what I understand when we sit around without a customer, that's time wasted and does not count towards being tax deductible unless we're driving to the customer and while we're driving with the customer. These rideshare companies should consider our time to be valuable and make it tax deductible as long as our apps are on! They only count the time that we're actually driving heading to the customer and while we have the customer in our car! There was a time after rush hour where I napped for 3 hours without getting a customer and my app was on! Hopefully, one day they will consider our time to become tax deductible for as long as our app is turned on, it counts, not just when we have the customer in our car and or while we're heading to the customer! There should be some sort of class action lawsuit here! As long as our app is turned on, it should be considered that we're "at work", not just "while" we're headed to pick up the customer and "while" the customer is in the car!


You are not paid for time wasted and it has no value. If you work 8 hours a day, you're "wasting" 16


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

So you think you should be compensated for napping for 3 hours?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

On call time is paid by some employers if certain conditions are met.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

njn said:


> On call time is paid by some employers if certain conditions are met.


generally if you get so many calls that you can't get anything done, your time is payable. (never making it back home because the calls keep coming and coming)

This is a very fine line and very subjective.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Create a LLC and pay yourself an hourly wage.

https://info.legalzoom.com/pay-yourself-llc-23047.html


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

njn said:


> Create a LLC and pay yourself an hourly wage.
> 
> https://info.legalzoom.com/pay-yourself-llc-23047.html


In some markets you can't show a profit on paper thou, so you can't pay yourself if your LLC is losing money...


----------

